# Paris Hilton - Spaß-Marathon in Südfrankreich



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

Paris Hilton - Spaß-Marathon in Südfrankreich

Wenn es das Feiern nicht schon gäbe, sie hätte es erfunden. Paris Hilton erlebt gerade den Sommer ihres Lebens. Nach Süd-Afrika lässt sie das Mittelmeer nicht mehr los. Denn sie „liebt den Spaß in der Sonne“. Nach ihrem Oben-Ohne-Tag ging es jetzt sportlich weiter.

Die ausgelassene Blondine hat das Bananen-Boot-Rennen für sich entdeckt. Im Doppelpack mit Schwester Nicky bringt Paris so erneut das Mittelmeer in Wallung. Paris über Twitter: „Hatte so viel Spaß auf dem Bananen-Boot. Sind auch Sporttauchen gegangen.“

Südfrankreich hat es ihr extrem angetan. Ihre Begeisterung teilt Paris im Stundentakt mit ihren Twitter-Lesern: „Habe die Zeit meines Lebens in St. Tropez. Das ist der beste Sommer überhaupt! Kommt mit uns Party machen!“

Wie eine Feier à la Paris aussieht, stellte sie dann auch prompt unter Beweis. Auf einer Party gönnte sich die Hotelerbin eine Champagner-Dusche und sorgte so für Abkühlung der besonderen und teuren Art. Um es mit den Worten von Paris auszudrücken: „Ich liebe das Leben in vollen Zügen! Man lebt nur einmal!“

*Paris hat es halt drauf zu Feiern 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2010)

na und die Bilder dazu sind ja schon "an Board"   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2010)

Ja, Paris weiß, dass man mit Bananen viel Spaß haben kann


----------

